# Kde in compilazione mi ha devastato :(

## SpoKKe

Come da titolo non ne posso più di provare a compilare kde sul mio PC, ogni volta ne tira fuori una nuova di scusa per interrompersi e farmi ricominciare da capo senza un cavolo di ridultato apprezzabile..... son stanco son stufo ....

Ma dato che ancora aprpezzo i vantaggi di gentooo rispetto agli svantaggi volevo evitare di piallare tutto e reinstallare la buona vecchia sicura  e stabile slackware  :Smile: 

Tutta questa tiritera per arrivare a chiedere:

Esistono pacchetti kde precompilati piu o meno per la distro gentoo? domanda strana e contraddittoria data la tipologia della distribuzione, ma chissà tante volte quelche esaurito(vedi me) gli farebbe comodo averli  :Smile: 

Grazie Ciao

Spokke

----------

## morellik

Che tipo di problemi hai   :Question: 

Io l'ho installato la settimana scorsa senza fermate.

Comunque per i precompilati, potresti provare a scaricare un liveCD

della 1.4_rc2 che conteneva una serie di pacchetti GRP precompilati 

tra i quali c'era il KDE. Non è l'ultima versione, ma non si può avere

tutto dalla vita  :Shocked: 

Ciauz 

morellik

----------

## cerri

E sopratutto, che problemi hai?

----------

## bsolar

 *SpoKKe wrote:*   

> Come da titolo non ne posso più di provare a compilare kde sul mio PC, ogni volta ne tira fuori una nuova di scusa per interrompersi e farmi ricominciare da capo senza un cavolo di ridultato apprezzabile..... son stanco son stufo ....

 

Ma non dovrebbe ricominciare da capo, ma dall'ultimo pacchetto che stava facendo.  :Shocked: 

----------

## SpoKKe

Ogni volta la compilazione si inchidava sul pacchetto kdebase, dando un bon vecchio error 1 e non portando a termine la compilazione, ogni volta un errore differente però non sempre lo stesso è questo che mi fa irritare  :Sad: 

Adesso riproverò per l'ennesima volta a  rilanciare la compilazione e poi magari se va a buon fine mi gusto nuovamente kde, altrimenti mi ingozzo gnome  :Sad: 

Grazie 

Spokke

----------

## morellik

Su che macchina la stai compilando??

Io ho avuto problemi del genere con una macchina con processore blando e

poca RAM.

----------

## cerri

Ogni volta un errore differente!?!?!?

Non puo' essere... sei sicuro che ram e processore siano ok, non solo di quantita' ma anche di ... stabilita'??

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ogni volta un errore differente!?!?!?
> 
> Non puo' essere... sei sicuro che ram e processore siano ok, non solo di quantita' ma anche di ... stabilita'??

 

cerri ha ragione, quasi sempre quando l'errore è "random" è un problema hardware (magari latente ma esposto dallo stress della compilazione) o un'altro problema alla base (magari CFLAGS errate o troppo spinte?).

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cerri ha ragione, quasi sempre quando l'errore è "random" è un problema hardware (magari latente ma esposto dallo stress della compilazione) o un'altro problema alla base (magari CFLAGS errate o troppo spinte?).

 

Confermo in pieno per esperienza diretta...  :Sad: 

Prova a spulciare qualche vecchio topic di questo forum, ne avevamo discusso con qualcuno mi pare. Io in ogni caso un bel test hardware me lo farei per essere sicuro, errori random m'hanno fatto impazzire per quasi un mese...  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Io ho avuto questo tipo di prob: non riuscivo a compilare!

T consiglio memtest86 ( http://www.memtest86.com ) per testare la ram.

Io ho avuto un problema simile... la ram e la cpu l'ho testate a fondo... mai risolto!  :Very Happy: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## SpoKKe

potrei quindi dedurre che il mio povero pc ( p4 a 2gigaequalcosa, scheda madre Azza-losofacahare- 256 mega di ram e altri fronzoli) risenta sensibilmente del caldo torrido che ha invaso il mio ufficio?

Adesso provo ad installare sto memtest e guardo cosa succede, se fosse un problema di ram posso provare a cambiare semplicemente banco sulla MB o pensate che non serva realmente a niente?

Grazie 1000 per i suggerimenti  :Smile: 

Spokke

----------

## SpoKKe

ho ri-provato 2 volte e come dicevo gli errori fioccano e sono sempre differenti ;(

Dopo memtest ho scoperto 2 errori al 5to test, non ho idea del tipo di errore però  :Sad: 

Questi sono glie errori adesso sto compilando per la 3za volta di seguito, ho provato a cambiare il modulo dimm sulla scheda madre guardiamo un po cosa succede .....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  /bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --mode=link --tag=CXX g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wall -pedantic -W -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -D_GNU_SOURCE    -o kwin_modernsys.la.closure kwin_modernsys_la_closure.lo -L/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/kde/3.1/lib  -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.1/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/X11R6/lib  -module modernsys.lo ../../kwin.la
> 
> collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault], core dumped
> ...

 

E se provassi a mettere il pc in frigo per farlo compilare al fresco?  :Smile: 

Grazie 

Spokke

Mod EDIT: aggiunti un po' di spazi alla linea con i '#' per farla wrappare. - bsolar

----------

## paolo

Visto che memtest parla chiaro: per me cambiando la ram poi funziona!

Anzi, prima prova ad aumentare i timing nel BIOS.

Pensa che io ho continuato ad avere i tuoi stessi problemi di SEG-FAULT con qualunque compilazione nonostante la ram e il processore perfettamente funzionanti (a detta dei vari, non pochi, programmi).

Sarà la scheda madre? Visto che di ram e di processori ne ho provati diversi!

La RH7.2 su questa macchina ha funzionato ogni santo giorno per mesi (lavorando molto) senza un reboot ma ogni compilazione anche di programmini stupidi mi dava segfault.

Ovviamente con la gentoo mi si bloccava alla prima compilazione   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ora ci gira ininterrottamente senza problemi WinXP-Pro facendo le stesse cose della RH di sopra (non per mia scelta l'uso di Win!)

In bocca al lupo!

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pensa che io ho continuato ad avere i tuoi stessi problemi di SEG-FAULT con qualunque compilazione nonostante la ram e il processore perfettamente funzionanti (a detta dei vari, non pochi, programmi).
> 
> Sarà la scheda madre?

 

Mmmm, non vorrei darti una brutta notizia ma temo sia così. Come dicevo in un topic passato, ho avuto anch'io questi problemi, tra l'altro succedeva lo stesso che dici tu: pc che andava tranquillo con varie distro, dava problemi solo in fase di compilazione (quella che più stressa l'architettura), generando errori random, a volte led lampeggianti della tastiera con blocco totale, ecc...

Dopo mille peripezie ho individuato nel chipset della scheda madre il problema (tra l'altro chipset nato sfigato di suo, pieno di bug e mal studiato).

Se hai una mobo con cui fare prove potresti verificare se sia un caso simile il tuo, non è detto lo sia (te lo auguro con tutto il cuore  :Smile:  )

----------

## cerri

e un segfault del linker e' veramente un brutto annuncio...  :Sad: 

----------

## SpoKKe

Kde ha compilato  :Smile: 

ho lasciato un loop di 10 emerge stanotte e alla fine è andato  :Smile:  (emerge -uv kde && emerge -uv kde && .....) con la forza bruta si otiene molto  :Smile: 

Adesso però è uscito fuori un simpatico cavillo  :Sad: 

Mozzilla si INCHIODA letteralmente appena lo avvio  :Sad: 

Nemmeno il tempo di scrivere qualcosa basta spostare la finestra o farne un resize che via bloccato  :Sad: 

Una tragedia  :Sad:  Sta gentoo comincia un pochinoa a stancarmi ;( 

Tanto attraente ma realmente poco affidabile in quanto a stabilità dei programmi, basta molto poco per creare problemi di avvio applicativi o simile  :Sad: 

Avete consigli per mozzilla che non ne vuole sapere di funzionare?  :Smile: 

Ciaoo

Spokke

----------

## Sym

Guarda che se hai problemi hw la distro c'entra ben poco   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SpoKKe

Sicuramente i problemi hw rompono le scatole indipendentemente dalla distro, ma gentoo mette seriamente a dura prova l'architettura della macchina, con slack sono sempre andato da 100 son questa macchina, ovviamente mancavano alcuni fronzolini che gentoo puo gentilmente offrire, ma la stabilità sinceramente era molto maggiore, purtroppo secondo me la compilazione stressa molto il Pc e quindi anche un piccolo problema di Ram puo rivelarsi un grosso problema di stabilità  :Smile: 

Con questo non dico che voglio mollare gentoo per ora, anzi è una sfida per cercare di capire meglio dove intoppa la distro e dove invece intoppa il PC  :Smile: 

Grazie per la gentile attenzione  :Smile: 

Spokke

----------

## Josuke

Ciò che dici mi sembra curioso   :Shocked:  ..infatti ho usato slack per 5 anni prima di provare gentoo...e sinceramente non ho avuto il minimo problema...anzi...direi che è molto più comoda la gentoo sinceramente...ora non so come usavi slack ma io (fissato per gli aggiornamenti) facevo a mano ciò che la gentoo fa in automatico.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema..si freeza solo mozilla oppure tutto il sistema? perchè se ti si freeza il sistema..sapevo di un problema simile con xfree 4.2 o .3 con un tipo particolare di scheda grafica matrox...se non è così allora il tuo problema è curioso...tanto per sapere hai compilato mozilla con gtk2 o 1?

----------

## SpoKKe

Beh usavo slack da purista  :Smile:  aggiornamenti solo necessari, diciamo che ritengo slack una distro essenziale e molto stabile, preferibile per il campo servers più che desktop ma molto valida anche per questo settore  :Smile:  Ovviamente ha il problema degli aggiornamenti e dipendenze che è gestito "malino" a mio avviso, ma tutto sommato non mi ha MAI lasciato a piedi  :Smile: 

Beh ho compilato mozzilla subito dopo kde stanotte  :Smile:  è andato alla stragrande prima compilazione andata a buonfine  :Smile:  (Gtk2)

Ho notato che si pianta solo mozzilla ma non sempre dipende come gli girano....credo davvero sia il famoso problema hw che col caldo si fa sentire di più  :Sad: 

Scheda video non matrox ma radeon 7200 che mi ha fatto penare non poco per configurarla a dovere  :Smile:  ma adesso mi sta dando delle buoone soddisfazioni  :Smile: 

Testerò qualche giorno mozilla e vedo come si comporta, se farà il cattivo mi toccherà emergiarlo nuovamente, magari con qualche opzioncina in piu o meno  :Smile: 

Cia 

spokke

----------

## cerri

Scusate, ma io una macchina con problemi hw non la userei MAI, neppure con il dos 6.11.

----------

## silverfix

caro SpooKe,

so benissimo come ci si sente in questa situazione e anch'io ti assicuro, ne ho passate tantissime con Gentoo....

mi si freezava il sistema.. così, di colpo ed ero costretto a resettare... avevo il dubbio di un problema hardware.. ma pensavo

se debian è rocksolid sarà gentoo che è instabile ?

invece no.. in gentoo appaiono anche i problemi di fondo.. questo è il punto.. che altre distro come slack o deb non li facciano apparire è un altra questione.. è normale.. gentoo mette davvero sotto pressione l'architettura.. 

voglio dirti una cosa.. se Gentoo è instabile vuol dire che c'è un problema hardware ed è un ragionamento del cazzo continuare ad usare slackware solo perchè ti fa SEMBRARE tutto stabilissimo.

scusa.. ogni tanto sclero   :Embarassed: 

----------

## koma

Questo è il primo reply ke scrivo  :Smile:  spero di essere il benvenuto... sono koma da Torino... Volevo annunciare la mia entrata in qst mondo di pazzi Gentoo mi ha molto incuriosito oltretutto sfrutto fastweb qnd scarikare pakketti nuovi mi costa meno ke prenderli da cd  :Very Happy:  .

Stanoette verso l'una ho lanciato emerge KDE e sta ankora lì ingrifato a compilare ( è l'una e mezza del pomeriggio) ke dite.. è normale?

 :Question:   speriamo bene.

Altrimenti dovrò dirne 2 a un certo blackman   :Twisted Evil:  .

Vabbho basta sbizzzarrirmi con le faccine  :Very Happy:  un saluto a tutti

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> Questo è il primo reply ke scrivo 

 

Benvenuto nella grande famiglia!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Stanoette verso l'una ho lanciato emerge KDE e sta ankora lì ingrifato a compilare ( è l'una e mezza del pomeriggio) ke dite.. è normale?

 

Bhe, se non ci dici che pc hai non possiamo saperlo. Cmq in linea generale dovrebbe essere normale, KDE è pesantissimo da compilare, quindi ci mette parecchio.

p.s.: piccola richiesta che puoi anche ignorare: non puoi evitare di scrivere con le k al posto delle c? E' una cosa che proprio non sopporto. Posso essere strano  e rompiballe io, ma almeno c'ho provato.  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> Questo è il primo reply ke scrivo  spero di essere il benvenuto... sono koma da Torino... Volevo annunciare la mia entrata in qst mondo di pazzi.

 

Benvenuto.  :Wink: 

 *koma wrote:*   

> Stanoette verso l'una ho lanciato emerge KDE e sta ankora lì ingrifato a compilare ( è l'una e mezza del pomeriggio) ke dite.. è normale?

 

Quindi circa 12 ore. Ci dovrebbe mettere circa quel tempo su un 2GHz (download esclusi). Uhm... forse qualcosina di più...

CMQ ci sono molte thread sull'argomento (forse troppe...  :Razz:  ).

----------

## koma

Grazie del benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

Ehi ke rapidità di risposta cmq le proprietà del pc erano nel subject del reply.

Mi impegnero a non mettere + K .. O almeno ci provo ma è così comodo  :Very Happy: 

Il pc è un Pentium 4 con mobo P4 Memorie Rimm (256mb)

il processore è un 1.800Mhz Raffreddato a doppia ventola   :Cool:  .

Sono arrivato al 52° pacchetto di 78 e sono le 14:11 ormai tutto quello che posso fare è stendermi nel letto con un martini e ghiaccio e guardarmi Animatrix.. tanto prima o poi finisce... Credo.

----------

## MyZelF

 *SpoKKe wrote:*   

> Kde ha compilato 
> 
> ho lasciato un loop di 10 emerge stanotte e alla fine è andato  (emerge -uv kde && emerge -uv kde && .....) con la forza bruta si otiene molto 
> 
> 

 

Anche volendo tentare con la "forza bruta" quel comando avrebbe continuato a compilare solo dopo una prima compilazione andata a buon fine (il che non ha molto senso) ma con

```
emerge -uv kde || emerge -uv kde || ...
```

avresti ottenuto la brutalità desiderata... o mi sono perso qualcosa?

----------

